# Hello, all!



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi-

I've recently been thrust into the world of cats by becoming a foster mom to a stray cat and her four two-day-old kittens. I've rescued and rehabbed a variety of animals, but never a mama kitty, so I'm new to all this  .

The mother's name is Scully, and she is an orange tabby, which I've heard is a rare color for female cats. Kitten #1 is a white male, #2 is a grey tabby female, #3 is a tortoiseshell female, and #4 is a orange tabby male, just like his mom. A wonderful variety of colors and personalities (lil boy #4 may prove to be **** on four feet for us :wink. 

Here are a few shots of them:











Yaaaaaaaawn...





















And here's mom:











I'll probably have a lot of questions over the next few days and weeks, so I'll see y'all around!

~M


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh. My. God.

how freagin cute! I just want to cuddle em all up.

You have come to the right place to have questions answered that is for sure! 

Welcome.. and we want lots of pics and updates (we are kind of addicted to pictures in this place!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Very cute kittens! Warm welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll get many question answered here, lots of knowledged people here!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the fortum!
Thanks for sharing your wonders with us - the momma is lovely!


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

what cute little babies!! and i love the mom..she is so beautiful!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

You are kind hearted person to be foster mom stray to 5 kittens all at once. Praying for them to end up in good homes but until then they will thrive under your love and care. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! I was just reading your story of how you came to find Scully. There are a lot of people on this site with recent experience with new kittens. I think you will find the forum very helpful, and hopefully a lot of fun!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love those little kittens, so adorable of course and mom is great too :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I just love the pictures of those babies. Scully is quite a beauty as well. As Ta said, keep the pictures coming, we're addicted to them (especially baby pics!).


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry for the belated hello, but welcome to the forums!


----------

